

Google Fiber, you had our curiosity. Now you have our attention - seminatore
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/07/google-fiber-you-had-our-curiosity-now-you-have-our-attention/

======
sp332
> it proved what broadband subscribers have long suspected: Faster access can
> in fact be delivered at much less cost.

Really? I'm pretty sure this whole experiment is being subsidized by Google as
a unique single-city experiment with no possibility of getting a financial
return on the investment.

